# Killer find of the day;)



## troublefunk (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm a breakbeat nerd and i turned up this utter gem today.VERY happy indeed.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Mar 5, 2016)

ah man, this fucking dope. thanks for sharing. Can't wait to skate to this


----------



## troublefunk (Mar 5, 2016)

Glad you like it mate.I had to share it as i was hyped at finding a copy on wax.
Massacre by thin lizzy might also hit the spot to skate hard too as well


----------



## roguetrader (Mar 5, 2016)

thought it was gonna be breakbeat in the modern dance music sense (Stanton Warrior's etc) at first but it's the old Frank Marino band, yes ? has it got a much sampled break or summfink Mr T Funk ? (do I recall you is in Manchester by the way ? I just looove record shopping on Oldham Street.......)


----------



## troublefunk (Mar 5, 2016)

How you doing fellow Brit fellow Northerner even! So you know beatn rhythm too?.Great shop. 
It's not really known for sample's(that i'm aware of) but hip hop dj's have been dropping/digging for rock breaks forever...they play more for bboy's to jam to.
THIS is my idea of a breakbeat mix  dj's that play for bboy battles


----------



## roguetrader (Mar 7, 2016)

i was thinking more Vinyl Exchange / Piccadilly Records and Fat City / Eastern Bloc when they were still there : like most vinyl junkies i've lost days of my life and mucho dinero in these places - the problem is i like too many different types of music - i'll have to check out Beat N Rhythm as well, not consciously been in that one............. yes i'm also from the North West but for some reason generally live in Devon these days - the scenery is nice but the people are real backwards - most of 'em don't even know who Tony Wilson was and _none _of 'em have had lustful thoughts over Melanie Sykes ever ! the nightlife in Plymouth and Exeter ain't a patch on Manchester either but you live and learn........ i'll have a listen to the mixtape link in a sec and please post more if you got time - i'm a big DJ Cash Money fan, he tends to play funk / soul in with his hip hop, seeing him live was one of the best music experiences of my life, along with Kraftwerk at Manchester Apollo in '04 - you like those breaks or are they too electronic for thee ? i got a good Madlib 'RockConducta' mix that's all 70's rock breaks i believe...... jeez i could talk about music all day long ! c ya later - roguetrader


----------



## troublefunk (Mar 7, 2016)

Melanie Sykes Shot to fame with the Boddies ad i believe? 
Cash Money is a legend.I think he's slept on.Another Philly legend and all time fave dj Jazzy Jeff.I got live at union sq when he was 17/18 years old...amazing.
Other great breaks/funk dj's imo - uk's own breaks dj James Leacy(rip) Skeme Richards(another philly head i think) The P.Bros from Nottingham are brilliant too,dj goodka,dj wudoo are fave's too. 
I'll PM you with a few link's later on,see what you think.

I'm and old hip hop head from 1984 and been collecting break's/funk/rock ever since.
Mate Man Machine is one of my all time top tune's I also have lotta joy division,bauhaus,black flag,fugazi etc too.
Do you remember Spinninn record's? A great hang out for graff writers back in the day.


----------



## roguetrader (Mar 7, 2016)

now we're talkin ! (and i'm grinning like an idiot at the library terminal) - yep love early (pre Rollins) Black Flag, Fugazi and loads more American punk and hardcore - basically US hardcore and old skool / golden age hip hop are my two top genres when it comes to vinyl although i open to most styles of music, they all got their gold somewhere......... regarding Bauhaus i recently got a mint 12 of 'Bela Lugosi's Dead' which i been after for a while - and Jazzy Jeff i don't know if you seen it but there's a great recent Boiler Room mix by him on You Tube, well worth checking out - very similar to Cash Money but they came up together in Philly i believe so bound to be similar - another fave of mine was DJ Noize - had the pleasure of seeing him do the DMC winning routine live in Plymouth in the mid '90's, saw Schooly D live around the same time - his DJ was fantastic, can't remember his name though - by the way the first record i ever got was The Show when i was 11 or so (1984 ?) so that got me on track right away ! i heard of Spinn Inn but don't think i ever went in there - i suppose we better take this to PM from now on - i already been bollocked for going 'off topic' few times ! feel free to send me plenty links and recommendations and i'll try and do the same......


----------

